# Male Sulcata (or two)



## TylerStewart

Not sure I ever thought I'd be saying this, but we are short a male or two in our sulcata breeding group, and looking for one that's semi-easily accessible. I'd love to find one in Las Vegas that was 24"+ and smooth shelled, but I'm in So Cal a few times a year and Phoenix also, and could eventually get one from there if someone knows of one available. I'm not looking to buy one; I keep hearing about the overpopulation, so I'm convinced there's a perfect one out there for me at no cost. Let me know if anyone knows of a nice male or two that's available. 

I e-mailed Kevin Norred about theirs, but they are located up near Fresno which is probably 7 hours from me, and not really a location I go through very often.


----------

